# engine transfer



## arkitekt (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi there, i was wanting to know if it is possible to do an engine swap between a 2.0 94 cefiro... vq20DE motor and a 96 cefiro s.touring 2.5 litre. Of course it would be putting the 2.5 into the 94 2.0. would just like to know if it is a straight swap or will the engine loom, new mounts, radiator etc will have to be installed as oppose to just the motor and ecu. cheers,
cameron


----------

